# spartiacque



## Euridice66

Me gustaría saber cómo traduciríais al castellano:
"superando persino lo storico spartiacque di metà Seicento" 
Gracias


----------



## Neuromante

Deberías meter algo más de contexto.
Spartiacque es Parte aguas, un término que se usa en las cubiertas de las casas. Aquí podría referirse a un momento que marca un antes y un después en algo, pero seguramente habrá una palabra más idónea vistoel poco uso que tiene en español.


----------



## gatogab

*storico spartiacque* = históricas divergencias. Divergencias fundamentales


----------



## Euridice66

El contexto es el siguiente: hay dos ciudades que se contienden la apertura de una universidad, lo que pone en marcha un litigio que dura casi un siglo.
Por ahora lo he traducido así "llegando a superar el neto cambio histórico que supone el siglo..."
Si tenéis otras sugerencias, os lo agradecería mucho.


----------



## gatogab

En sentido figurado, 'spartiacque' significa divergencia, desacuerdo, disconformidad, discrepancia.


----------



## Neuromante

"la ya histórica divergencia/desacuerdo"
Pero con el *ya* incluido


----------



## Euridice66

Muchísimas gracias a los dos.
E66


----------



## maria nicola

Mi dispiace, ma spartiacque non è una divergenza.
E' piuttosto una linea di demarcazione. Un punto (in genere una data) oltre il quale gli eventi cambiano radicalmente. Prova a consultare i dizionari monolingui online. De Mauro, o Garzanti, o Corriere della Sera - Sabatini Coletti.

Il termine è geografico, e una volta compreso che cosa significa in geografia, non è difficile intuire il senso figurato.

Ma "desacuerdo" assolutamente no.


----------



## gatogab

*Spartiacque *
Definizione s. m. invar. 
1 linea, non sempre bene individuabile sul terreno, che divide tra loro due bacini idrografici 
*2 (fig.) divisione netta, divergenza di fondo: spartiacque ideologico. *
© 2008 De Agostini Scuola Spa - Garzanti Linguistica 

*spar|ti|àc|que*
s.m.inv.
1 TS geogr., linea, non sempre facilmente individuabile sul terreno, che divide tra loro due bacini idrografici 
*2 CO fig., divisione netta, divergenza di fondo: s. ideologico*

Polirematiche
spartiacque di cresta loc.s.m.inv. TS geogr., s. delimitato da rilievi
De Mauro il dizionario della lingua italiana 

*spartiacque*

[spar-ti-àc-que] s.m. inv. 

1 In geografia fisica, linea che separa due bacini idrografici contigui SIN displuvio, barriera
*2 fig. Elemento che divide, distingue: la politica estera è lo s. che divide i due partiti*
• a. 1873

Corriere della Sera> Dizionari ed enciclopedie> Dizionario di Italiano> S> spartiacque
***************************************************************
PD.
Diccionario de sinónimos y antónimos © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid:
*divergencia*
diferencia, desigualdad, disparidad, desemejanza, desajuste *desacuerdo*, disconformidad, discrepancia
Antónimos: igualdad
°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
*división*


segmentación, desmembramiento, fragmentación, partición
Antónimos: unión, fusión, multiplicación

fracción, subdivisión, apartado, capítulo, porción, cacho, parte, pieza
desavenencia, *discordia*, enemistad, enfrentamiento
Antónimos: amistad, concordia

**********************************************
*discordia*


*desacuerdo*, desavenencia, diferencia, disconformidad, discrepancia
Antónimos: acuerdo, avenencia, concordia

divergencia, desunión, escisión, cisma, separación, división, ruptura
Antónimos: unión, convergencia


----------



## 0scar

Se dice _divisoria de aguas_, en sentido real y figurado.
Acá hay un ejemplo
http://www.clarin.com/diario/2005/01/29/opinion/o-912712.htm


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno, lo que ponía en mi primer post ¿No?


----------



## 0scar

Claro, es una_ división/separación/divergencia/etc_, pero no simple, sino calificada_ como neta/total/de fondo/etc._


----------



## Neuromante

De todos modos, divisoria de aguas no lo he leído nunca, en ese ejemplo no está la expresión si no el concepto: "Esa dicotomía divide las aguas" pone. 
Además, no habla de momentos históricos si no de posicionamientos políticos y es muy distinto.


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> Claro, es una_ división/separación/divergencia/etc_, pero no simple, sino calificada_ como neta/total/de fondo/etc._


Come suggerito nel post #3?


----------



## 0scar

No se si se entendería _divergencia fundamental_. Yo usaria _divergencia_ en último lugar y  diría _divergencia abrupta/tajante._


----------



## maria nicola

Es que "spartiacque" no es la divergencia, lo que la marca y la define, la linea de separacion entre dos posiciones, dos momentos diferentes.
Ej.: El ensayo del historiador Luciano Canfora "1956. L'anno spartiacque" describe el cambio de época que se produjo entonces.


----------



## 0scar

No es tan descabellado usar _divergencia_ ya que implica _separación_

*divergir*
*1. *intr. Dicho de *dos* o más *líneas* o superficies: Irse *apartando* sucesivamente unas de otras
DRAE

Ya lo dije, yo traduciria literalmente_ divisoria de aguas_ pero algo como _rápida divergencia_ tambien podría usarse.


----------



## maria nicola

Presa dalla discussione, mi sono dimenticata di dire che la traduzione di Euridice66 è perfettamente adeguata.
Purtroppo, le interpretazioni di Oscar non lo sono.
Spartiacque, in senso figurato, è un discrimine, una linea di confine, un punto nodale...
Non è una divergenza, né un disaccordo, né una differenza. La definizione del De Mauro è errata.
E' piuttosto un momento o un evento a partire dal quale lo svolgersi di un fenomeno muta, oppure due forze si separano:

<questa proposta teorica non poteva prescindere dall'analisi di due grandi eventi spartiacque: la Rivoluzione russa e la prima guerra mondiale>

<È opinione comune che la letteratura italiana degli ultimi vent'anni (grosso modo quella che inizia con la pubblicazione di _Boccalone_ di Enrico Palandri, considerato da molti un vero e proprio *spartiacque*, oltre che romanzo di culto) vada divisa in due macroperiodi>

<Russell avverte che lo scoppio della prima guerra mondiale segna uno *spartiacque* nella sua vita>

<Nella dimensione concettuale e terapeutica della psicologia analitica il lavoro con le immagini si pone come una sorte di *spartiacque* che caratterizza la specificit? e l?identit? della clinica junghiana>

Della _Dolce vita_: <Uno *spartiacque* nel cinema italiano, un film-cerniera nell'itinerario felliniano con la sua costruzione ad affresco, a blocchi narrativi e retrospettivamente un film storico che interpreta con acutezza un momento nella storia d'Italia.>

Dopo aver letto questi piccoli estratti da google: mi vengono in mente le parole 'frontera', 'gozne', 'umbral'
E, in itialiano, l'espression 'punto di svolta'.

Grazie per avermi letta fin qui.


----------



## gatogab

*El contexto es el siguiente: hay dos ciudades que se contienden la apertura de una universidad, lo que pone en marcha un litigio que dura casi un siglo.*
Yo partí de este contexto para poner mis sugerimientos. Lo encuentro completamente diverso a los que Maria Nicola genialmente nos propone.


----------



## Neuromante

Al revés:
Hay un antes y un después del litigio. Antes las ciudades iban de acuerdo, después están enfrentadas.
*El "spartiacque" es el litigio*, no la progresiva separación posterior. Máxime cuando se habla de un "*Storico* spartiacque" que está claro se refiere a un momento, a un hecho o un acontesimiento concreto.


----------



## maria nicola

Sono stata forse eccessivamente puntigliosa, certo non geniale. E non vedo il motivo di fare dell'ironia. Del resto trovo poco fruttuoso che parlanti non nativi forniscano spiegazioni su un termine di cui solo vagamente conoscono l'uso in italiano.

Provate a porre il quesito a qualunque italiano colto. Sono certa che nessuno potrà dirvi che 'spartiacque' equivale a 'divergenza', né tantomeno a 'disaccordo'.

Dall'esterno non è sempre facile cogliere certe sottigliezze che invece appaiono lampanti a chi da sempre parla, legge e scrive nella propria lingua.
I forum di WordReference servono appunto per consentire, a chi vive all'interno di una comunità linguistica, di consultare parlanti nativi di altre lingue - possibilmente dotati di una preparazione specifica - su problemi di difficile soluzione.

Se un'italiano o un tedesco mi spiegasse il significato di un'espressione spagnola che mi è oscura - scusatemi - io non mi fiderei, o non mi fiderei del tutto. Vorrei in ogni caso averne conferma da un hispanohablante, meglio se della stessa area geografica dell'autore del testo.

Sono più che disposta a vedermi smontare le mie "geniali" proposte, ma solo nel caso che fosse un italiano a farlo, documenti alla mano.


----------



## 0scar

Lo que propone maria nicola se llama _*punto de inflexión*,_ se podría usar tambien_,_ pero el autor dice *spartiacque, *no dice *punto di svolta.*


----------



## Silvia10975

> Nota de la moderación:
> Por favor, no se alejen del tema inicial del hilo y, sobre todo, respeten la regla básica de WRF
> *II. WRF promueve el aprendizaje y mantiene una atmósfera académica de seriedad y colaboración, en tono positivo y cordial.*
> Los mensajes que no cumplan, serán retirados.
> Gracias por vuestra colaboración.


----------



## bioleg

*-->  Nuova domanda <--*
​ 
¿Será hito en este trexto?

...considerati nel loro puro accadere cronologico e nel puro inventario di ciò che c’era prima e ciò che appare dopo un evento assunto convenzionalmente come* spartiacque*.

...considerados en su acaecer cronológico y en el simple inventario de aquello que había antes y de aquello que aparece después convencionalmente tomado como un *hito*. 

Gracias


----------



## infinite sadness

Non so, se hito significa linea di confine, penso possa andar bene.


----------



## ursu-lab

bioleg said:


> ¿Será hito en este trexto?
> 
> ...considerati nel loro puro accadere cronologico e nel puro inventario di ciò che c’era prima e ciò che appare dopo un evento assunto convenzionalmente come spartiacque.
> 
> ...considerados en su mero acaecer cronológico y en el mero inventariode lo que había antes y lo que aparece después de un acontecimiento convencionalmente adoptado como una divisoria.
> 
> Gracias



"Puro" (sale dos veces, no una) es "puro" o "mero": traducirlo con "simple" creo que es muy ambiguo.

"Hito" non va bene, perché significa:
Suceso o acontecimiento que sirve de punto de referencia: la invención de la imprenta es un hito cultural .


El acontecimiento (l'evento) no es un hito, es un momento de roptura, a partir del cual ocurre un cambio (la división).



Lo "spartiacque" è una linea che divide in modo netto due elementi, cioè  una linea divisoria.


Definizione di *Spartiacque *(Garzanti): *1* linea, non sempre bene individuabile sul  terreno, che divide tra loro due bacini idrografici 
*2* (_fig_.)  divisione netta, divergenza di fondo: _spartiacque ideologico_.




*Divisoria *(DRAE)
*2.     * adj._ Geogr._ y_ Geol._ Dicho de una línea en un terreno: Desde la cual las  aguas corrientes fluyen en direcciones opuestas. U. m. c. s. f.


Mi era venuto in mente anche "*linde*", nel senso di limite, frontiera, ma non so se funziona con questa frase. O *"línea de demarcación*".

Oppure, anche "*momento crucial*", ma funzionerebbe solo al presente, di solito non si usa per indicare eventi che fanno parte della storia passata.


----------



## Lexinauta

Credo che ho una soluzione alla domanda iniziale (di Bioleg). 
In questo caso, tradurrei 'spartiacque' come segue:

'...de aquello que había antes y de aquello que aparece después de un *evento* convencionalmente tomado como *referencia*.'

_(Grazie, Laura.)_


----------



## Trentaduesima

Euridice66 said:


> Me gustaría saber cómo traduciríais al castellano:
> "superando persino lo storico spartiacque di metà Seicento"
> Gracias



Concordo con Maria Nicola e Ursu-lab, in assenza di un contesto più ampio in questa frase "spartiacque" può solo essere inteso come "confine" o "separazione" fra due periodi storici.
Usare spartiacque a me rende un' idea più "forte" rispetto a confine, che può esistere anche solo sulla carta, mentre uno spartiacque è qualcosa di "fisico" anche se non sempre facilmente visibile.
Potrebbe essere inteso come "divergenza" se parlassimo di due teorie o filosofie di pensiero contrastanti, la prima in vigore e comunemente accettata fino a metà del seicento, per venire poi sostituita dalla seconda dopo la metà del seicento.
Anche in questa ipotesi comunque "spartiacque"  segnerebbe più un confine storico  fra due teorie contrapposte .


----------



## Neuromante

"Un antes y un después"


----------



## honeyheart

También, escuché muchas veces hablar de un evento "bisagra".


----------

